# Dell D610 and Graphic problems (Both i915GM and ATI M300)

## killer

Hello all...

This forum is for all, who have problems with graphic adapters on Dell D610 and extra graphic modes under X and port replicator.

This forum I make because I am trying make working my Dell W2600 display in native resolution (1280x768) an I need help and i want to share my experience to others.

Anybody have succesfully working special resloutions like

1280x768

1400x1050

on i915 and M300 chipsets of Dell D610 ?

Tell me yours config !

some problems i solved by buying port replicator from Dell. (results in next message)

Thanks !Last edited by killer on Mon Sep 12, 2005 5:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## killer

By buying port replicator from Dell....

D610 with i915GM chipset on port replicator:

("i810" driver)

- Native Dell W2600's 1280x768 resolution works when connected to DVI port on port replicator  :Smile: 

   to have working use driver from http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html Intel Fairlite

snap from my xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Option "ForceBIOS" "1280x1024=1280x768"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver  "i810"

        ChipSet     "915G"

        VideoRam    65535

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "DELL"

        ModelName    "W2600"

        Option       "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

       Modeline "1280x768"  79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

```

- Native Dell W2600's 1280x768 reloution DOESNT work when connected to any analog (15-pin VGA) connector

   switching between screens work fine by pressing Fn + F8  but picture has "noisy" when you switch to cloning...

- Switching between notebooks LCD and W2600 display using Fn+F8 keys in framebuffer works (not in X when display is connected to DVI) 

D610 with ATI M300 without port replicator

("radeon" driver)

1400x1050 resolution works fine on notebooks panel without special configuration

1280x768 resolution on notebooks 15-pin analog connector works when modeline is added to "Monitor" section

snap from xorg.conf

```
Section "Monitor"

....

Modeline "1280x768"  79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798  -HSync -Vsync

```

D610 with ATI M300 chipset on port replicator:

("radeon" driver)

- I did not make workying anything on port replicator's DVI port ....  :Sad: 

DID it anybody ?

- When Dell W2600 is connected to analog 15-pin connector on port replicator works in native 1280x768 resolition

(same as without port replicator)

- When I return from X windows (1280x768 res.) I am not able to switch in framebuffer between displays (interenal/extrenal) by pressing Fn-F8 keys

Have anybody better experience ?

Both notebooks have A05 BIOS

Dell W2600 is 1280x768 TFT display with Analog and DVI inputs

----------

## beatryder

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

----------

## killer

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> # 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 
> 
> ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

 

Hello Beatryder,

In what case is that needed ??? On my D610 vith ATI is not needed to specify this....

----------

## beatryder

TBH I have no idea, but I thought it might help.

----------

